# SAM-e....



## Screamer

I went to see my GP today and we were talking about depression etc as I've had no luck with every type of anti dep on the market (bar one but it's known to cause quite a lot of weight gain and I'm not too keen among the other side effects). Anyway, in doing some googling I discovered some information on SAM-E (S-Adenosyl-L-methionine). I did a search but nothing turned up and I was just curious if anyone had tried it? And if you have how it went?


----------



## Guest

Sorry darling - have never heard of it - is this worth running by your family doctor. I'm on Mitrazapene which nobody else seems to be and it suits me a dream - its a SSRI derivative - sometimes known as Zisprin - have you tried it or ever heard of it????Good luck anyroad - just didn't want you to think that nobody was reading your posts.Sue xxxx


----------



## Screamer

Thanks Sue, it seems to have good reports through google (it's a natural thing so you get it from the health food store), no known side effects which is attractive but it's about $50 a month and you need to buy it in 2 month supplies (or if you need a higher dose than the minimum it's double obviously). Don't think the budget can really handle it unfortunately


----------



## Guest

Oh bummer - so the GP can't prescribe or owt??? I'm now on 3 month prescriptions which 1/3 the price I have to pay. I'm being thick - do you have a Natty Health service of any kind in Oz or is it more like the American system??Good luckSue xxxx


----------



## Screamer

No, prescriptions here (some of them) are available on this scheme called the PBS (no idea what that stands for) and you can get them for like $5 instead of the huge $$$ they normally cost. Nothing herbal is ever available via prescription here though.....because a lot of it isn't "proven" to help the FDA just regards it as a dietary supplement and you pay massive amounts, even at the discount health food stores. All the doctors can prescribe really are pharmaceutical drugs (like anti depressants) but even not all of them are available over here (like we can't get wellbutrin, it's only for those who are quitting smoking and we also can't get Lotronex cause Australia will take another 5-10 years to approve it if they ever do)







Our health system is different to the US though, we have Medicare which means if you're a low income earner some doctors will bulk bill (means you don't pay anything) and when you do go to a doctor, if you have to pay you pay like $60 but you get most of that back (bar about $10-$20 depending on the doctor). Some specialists have the same deal but are a bit more expensive and you don't have to have medical insurance to have surgery/go into hospital/get healthcare etc. Medical insurance over here means you get a better room to stay in etc but it's not mandatory (thank goodness, we'd never be able to afford it!)


----------



## Lilly1

Cymbalta is realatively new and it doesn't cause weight gain.


----------



## willie

I took Sam-E for about six months once for dysthymia..worked pretty well really...no weight gain noted, sometimes I think it gave me slight headache but can't substantiate that it actually did. Only real downside was the cost...willie


----------

